# Scott Smith vs Cung Le 2 on June 26



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

> If it’s a rematch he wants, it’s a rematch he’ll get.
> 
> Scott Smith has never been a fighter to back down from a challenge, and his last opponent wants a second crack at him. So Cung Le will face the heavy hitter from the Bay Area when the two square off again in San Jose, Calif., on June 26 as the co-main event for the upcoming Strikeforce and M-1 Global co-promoted event on Showtime.
> 
> ...


Should be a fun card Fedor vs Werdum Le vs Scott 2


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Cung Le via UD. Smith showed serious ability to bounce back from wicked thrust kicks. If he hadn't been able to get that luckier than hell KO, he would have lost by UD the first time. Le doesn't seem to have much KO power but he has a remarkable ability to wear his opponents down with those kicks of his.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love to watch Le work I think he could kick A. Silva around for a few minutes, maybe a round. 

But Scott, he's just a regular guy. He really doesn't have a lot going for him except his willingness to keep fighting. I love him! 

WAR SCOTTY


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Scott Smith via viscous KO, Smith went in there and was timid giving Le to much respect because he bought in to the hype. Smith took Le's best shots and was still standing which will boost his confidence. Don't expect Smith to be as reserved this time he will come out swinging and put the doubters to rest. Cung Le sucks, he has always sucked.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Scott Smith via viscous KO, Smith went in there and was timid giving Le to much respect because he bought in to the hype. Smith took Le's best shots and was still standing which will boost his confidence. Don't expect Smith to be as reserved this time he will come out swinging and put the doubters to rest. Cung Le sucks, he has always sucked.


I agree. Smith knows he can take the best Le has now. he's gonna go in throwing bombs and knock him out again.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight has about zero interest for me, seems like Strikeforce is running out of matchups.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm excited to see both main events. i haven't even seen a werdum fight yet, but recently found out he is a chute boxe fighter, so i'm intrigued now. ha


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I love to watch Le work I think he could kick A. Silva around for a few minutes, maybe a round.
> 
> But Scott, he's just a regular guy. He really doesn't have a lot going for him except his willingness to keep fighting. I love him!
> 
> WAR SCOTTY


I love watching Scott Smith fight, he always brings it, no fake knee, or Kalib starnes action here, the guy is a warrior.
There aint too many that have his heart Guida, Shamrock, Sakuraba he's got to be right there with them, good luck Scotty.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i'm excited to see both main events. i haven't even seen a werdum fight yet, but recently found out he is a chute boxe fighter, so i'm intrigued now. ha


_**giggles at this comment**_


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> _**giggles at this comment**_


 well now....he did pass through chute box.....briefly...once..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> well now....he did pass through chute box.....briefly...once..


I think he is still there and his stand up is improving but come on he is a BJJ guy who somehow got fat at Chute Box who is known for insane cardio.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think he is still there and his stand up is improving but come on he is a BJJ guy who somehow got fat at Chute Box who is known for insane cardio.


He went to 'em about 3 years ago, really only trained briefly I think. They may still claim him ( shows how far they've fallen) but I think he lives in CA now and has his on school.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott Smith by brutal knockout, 4:59 of round 3.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Should be an easy win for Cung! Smith had nothing to offer him for 2 1/2 rounds.. Cung became careless and unconcentrated, because of his weak cardio. He won't gas again and see Smith's shot coming for the full 3 Rounds this time around! 

Cung via UD! :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hands of horseshoes via getting his ass kicked.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Strike force giving Cung Le a do-over on what was supposed to be a spoon fed victory for him.

Well, at least it will satisfy those who boo whenever a fight hits the ground...

But I really wanna see Cung Le in a true mma match.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kinda crappy for Smith. I mean, what was the point of the first fight?

Le wasn't "robbed by the judges" or stopped on a cut. He was knocked the F out.

But yeah, at least they'll STAND AND BANG! WOOOOO!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not surprised by this at all. Strikeforce is trying to hype of Cung as this incredible fighter, so they are trying to set him up to avenge the loss so they can generate hype around him again. I personally think that Cung Le is hugely overrated and would be beaten by a top fighter.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not surprised by this at all. Strikeforce is trying to hype of Cung as this incredible fighter, so they are trying to set him up to avenge the loss so they can generate hype around him again. I personally think that Cung Le is hugely overrated and would be beaten by a top fighter.



See I think he's underrated for a couple reasons. (1)He rely's on side snap kicks, something rather foreign to most MMA fans, and since its unfamiliar it is thought to be inferior. (2) The majority of Le's notoriety in China comes from his participation in Sanda competitions. These competitions are relatively unknown in the US and are instinctively compared to Karate competitions, which they are in no way like. Sanda is full contact to the whole body, it is remarkably K1-like. 

In my personal opinion, Cung Le was putting on a clinic until Scott Smith landed a nice shot, Le couldn't shake it off, and Smith landed another good shot, and another, and another. Shit happens to every fighter, and since Le was on a 21 month layover after filming Fighting and Pandorum then a short camp...I can write off the loss.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> See I think he's underrated for a couple reasons. (1)He rely's on side snap kicks, something rather foreign to most MMA fans, and since its unfamiliar it is thought to be inferior. (2) The majority of Le's notoriety in China comes from his participation in Sanda competitions. These competitions are relatively unknown in the US and are instinctively compared to Karate competitions, which they are in no way like. Sanda is full contact to the whole body, it is remarkably K1-like.
> 
> In my personal opinion, Cung Le was putting on a clinic until Scott Smith landed a nice shot, Le couldn't shake it off, and Smith landed another good shot, and another, and another. Shit happens to every fighter, and since Le was on a 21 month layover after filming Fighting and Pandorum then a short camp...I can write off the loss.


In the sport of MMA, he does not have 1 single notable victory yet. That is why I have not bought into the fight one time yet. Strikeforce is hyping him up to be come great MMA fighter when he has not proven himself in MA at all yet.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> In the sport of MMA, he does not have 1 single notable victory yet. That is why I have not bought into the fight one time yet. Strikeforce is hyping him up to be come great MMA fighter when he has not proven himself in MA at all yet.


What? Are you kidding? He won the International Martial Arts Championship 3 times, he was the Shidokan(maybe spelled right) tournament championship, 4 US National Champion in Sanshou, three time bronze medalist in world Sandshou competition...Sounds remarkably like he's proven himself in Martial Arts. 

As for his MMA career (which I suspect you might have meant and one M was a typo) he's only been in seven fights in his entire career. There are guys with three times that before they are world class fighters. I don't pretend to think he's a UFC champion level fighter. But I can count on one hand the UFC Middleweights I think could beat him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

maradona12 said:


> http://www.pennystockprophetreviews.com


Troll?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Troll?


Probably. Sure looks like trolly spam to me!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

scott smith by reversal of fortune. he took le's best and le could not seal the deal even when smith seemed to turtle to the body shots. no fear by smith this time around equals early ktfo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> What? Are you kidding? He won the International Martial Arts Championship 3 times, he was the Shidokan(maybe spelled right) tournament championship, 4 US National Champion in Sanshou, three time bronze medalist in world Sandshou competition...Sounds remarkably like he's proven himself in Martial Arts.
> 
> As for his MMA career (which I suspect you might have meant and one M was a typo) he's only been in seven fights in his entire career. There are guys with three times that before they are world class fighters. I don't pretend to think he's a UFC champion level fighter. But I can count on one hand the UFC Middleweights I think could beat him.


Haha yes that was most definitely a typo. I am aware of his martial arts credentials. I was talking about his professional mixed martial arts credentials. I think that he has a lot of tools to work with, but I don't think he has done enough in mixed martial arts yet to warrant the kind of attention that he is getting. I think that he could do great things, but I am not sold yet. I think that he needs a big test before he gets the kind of hype and attention that he is getting.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Haha yes that was most definitely a typo. I am aware of his martial arts credentials. I was talking about his professional mixed martial arts credentials. I think that he has a lot of tools to work with, but I don't think he has done enough in mixed martial arts yet to warrant the kind of attention that he is getting. I think that he could do great things, but I am not sold yet. I think that he needs a big test before he gets the kind of hype and attention that he is getting.


I hadn't realized there was hype. I hadn't heard a thing since the obligatory post KO, "Whatcha gonna do now?" interview. If you mean before the fight with Smith, he embarassed the shit out of Shamrock, that made him deserving of a little. If you mean movies, thats just having ambition and a good agent brudda!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I hadn't realized there was hype. I hadn't heard a thing since the obligatory post KO, "Whatcha gonna do now?" interview. If you mean before the fight with Smith, he embarassed the shit out of Shamrock, that made him deserving of a little. If you mean movies, thats just having ambition and a good agent brudda!


I just think a lot of people thought he was unbeatable already when his most notable win was over Frank Shamrock who hasn't been ranked in awhile.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Agree with everything HOGH has said.

Cung gets owned by any legit mma MW fighter...

And I'm not just talking UFC here -- I'm talking Dream, Bellator (Lombard would smash Cung), etc.

Even in SF, he'd get pwnd by Shields, Miller, Hendo, Jacare and probably Rockhold... and a fight with Manhoef or Amoussou would be fireworks. And I'd even go so far as to say that Radach, Villasenor, Paul Bradley would give him more than he could handle... But nope -- SF puts him in a rematch with a pure brawler.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

It'll be the same fight, except for the last round..in which Cung will avoid Smith for 5 solid minutes. He will also take his interview in the stands, lest not to get hit by a haymaker!


----------

